# Choosing the proper turnout



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

After having my Mogul for 3 months, I finally have the beginnings of my layout setup in my backyard. I was able to convince my wife that installing a layout wouldnt be the end of the world. Currently I have a single loop that I will now begin to expand from. The size of the loop is about 24 feet wide by 32 feet long with 10 foot radius curves. Can anyone tell me what is the proper turnout number for a 10 foot curve? I have looked around, but havent been able to figure it out. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

jtutwiler. 
I think that the #6 switch [Aristocraft] is 20' diameter curve. If you meant 10' diameter, then Aristocraft X-Wide switch will work.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For the best operation I would go with the #6 turnouts if at all possible. In the long run you will not regret it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The #6 works out at an effective radius of about 9.5 ft, so it is a good match to a 10' radius curve.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Looks like I need to get me some #6 switches.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

In designing and building my 1/20.3 NG, elevated layout, I definitely took Paul's advice and I'm going with #6 turnouts. You won't regret it.


----------

